# New thus an introduction



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jess!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome Jess, lots to learn here.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Jess! I've got a dog, an old cat, and 3 chickens! Good luck to you as you learn and eventually get you some hives of your own.


----------

